# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Mannelijke cyclus

## tunecab

Hoi,
Al een tijdje ben ik zoekend of het mannen, net als vrouwen, een soort van cyclus hebben. Ik heb er ooit van gehoord.
Zelf merk dat ik periodes heb dat het heel lekker gaat, sexueel en mijn algehele gevoel. Lekker in mijn vel etc. Maar tevens dat ik ook totaal geen gevoel in mijn penis en dat ie dan ook niet stijf wordt. Dit houd een aantal dagen aan. Daarna lukt het wel weer  :Smile: 
De week voor dit gebeurt ben ik (lees: penis) op en top stijf en gaat het erg goed. 
Vrouwen hebben dit ook rond hun eisprong dat ze veel zin en behoefte hebben.
Het bovenstaande vind zo'n elke 6 weken plaats. Althans voor mijn idee en gevoel.

Weten jullie hier meer over of ervaren jullie ook zoiets?

Groetjes
Tunecab

----------

